# Whats Your Favorite Case? (Provide Picture)



## Adam Warren (Aug 17, 2005)

My favorite case would have to be the ThermalTake Tsunami in Aluminum


----------



## s_m_w_d (Aug 17, 2005)

*Favourite Case*

You cant beat the Elite






although alot of people like the plan and bland cases i like the more out there cases! everyone has an opinion!


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 17, 2005)

has to be the new NZXT Trinity:


----------



## jancz3rt (Aug 17, 2005)

*Has to be mine *






Has to be my own case. KME all the way!

JAN


----------



## Archangel (Aug 17, 2005)

we'll, this is the best case i have seen untill now. much beter as that nasty elite 
and i just bought this one ^_^


----------



## dennykyser (Aug 17, 2005)

I have to ask a VERY NEWBIE ???? Do any of you use DVD Players etc, How do you use them in those great looking cases. I have never looked at any cases except the beige or black flat cases. 

I dont see anyplace for the Front CD or DVD's to go???


----------



## Cromewell (Aug 17, 2005)

they go behind a panel that opens and closes.


----------



## kof2000 (Aug 17, 2005)

it gotta be the ARMOR, if only it doesnt cost me 200 dollars to get it here.


----------



## dennykyser (Aug 17, 2005)

Cromewell said:
			
		

> they go behind a panel that opens and closes.




Thanks I see that now


----------



## Adam Warren (Aug 17, 2005)

I like that case archangel but i dislike where the thermal take text is to


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 18, 2005)

i've always liked this one


----------



## Lorand (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm old-fashioned, so my case is very simple and I love it:






No lights, no fancy design, but I make good bucks with it.


----------



## blacksage (Aug 18, 2005)

[No lights, no fancy design, but I make good bucks with it. ]thats the only thing that matters


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 18, 2005)

> No lights, no fancy design, but I make good bucks with it.



What do you mean you make big bucks ith it. do you build systems with that case and sell them on or what.


----------



## Lorand (Aug 18, 2005)

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> What do you mean you make big bucks ith it. do you build systems with that case and sell them on or what.


No, I meant I use the computer inside that case for work and not for showing off.


----------



## Apathetic (Aug 18, 2005)

yeah i know its flip's but it was the most convienant one i could find. The reason is dell's are actually pretty quiet (to me) plus they have no big lights whatsoever and still make it look not too bad.  Why these reasons are good is because my parents wont notice that its on when they come barging in at three in the morning and Im pretending to be alseep  My other choices would be Antec Super Lanboy, Nemisis and MGE Ninja


----------



## blacksage (Aug 18, 2005)

my parnets wont let me have my computer in my room


----------



## bigsaucybob (Aug 18, 2005)

that sucks


----------



## backseatgunner (Aug 18, 2005)

I love the Lian Li Cases. Smooth and Sexy.


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 18, 2005)

> my parnets wont let me have my computer in my room



How do you live....?? LOL j/j

I'm usually on my PC til about 2am every day/night/morning (whateva you wanna call it).


----------



## Vampiric Rouge (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow... no pc in your room? That Does stink. I mean i have like 4 in my room if you include the server.


----------



## TheChef (Aug 20, 2005)

Has to be this Mountain Mods case. I think it would be so nice if it wasn't around 300 dollars.


----------



## blacksage (Aug 20, 2005)

what kind is it


----------



## TheChef (Aug 20, 2005)

http://mountainmods.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_32&products_id=77


----------



## jpwarz (Aug 21, 2005)

<--- I LOVE my case.  The "auto" finish paint on my Coolermaster Wavemaster Blue is amazing.  The blue led accent behind the aluminum panel tops it off.


----------



## Hawk16 (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1455850&Sku=ULT30970-X500
Love this case
nice n red


----------



## gamerman4 (Aug 22, 2005)

I love my NZXT Nemesis Elite!! The front is in my Avatar, here is a full pic.




Also the new NZXT Trinity is sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want to get the Trinity for a future build. The Metallic finish on these NZXT cases are brilliant. These will definitley turns heads. 
I also like Alienware's cases They are called Xtra Terrestrial and they are $90 with no PSU just search Xtra Terrestrial Case and you will get it.

The Nemesis is not all just good looks either, it is very sturdy even if you take both side panels off. It has a PCI lock-latch so all you have to do is raise the latch, put your PCI card in and lock the latch back down and you PCI card is very secure. Also, I would like you to find a case that comes stock with 
*3* 120mm fans on it and a top LCD panel that acts as fan controller and temp sensor.


----------



## Curt (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## TheChef (Aug 22, 2005)

So you just prefer the clear case or that one in perticular?


----------



## X24 (Aug 22, 2005)

um, i like 3 cases.
the Trinity 
the ammo box (lol expecially one if it has a window in the side)
or:





nice and simple right?
or sexy!





-Powmax matrix black case


----------



## age123 (Aug 22, 2005)

case dont matter to me whats in side matters more


----------



## jbrown456 (Aug 22, 2005)

Lol, same here


----------



## Curt (Aug 22, 2005)

TheChef said:
			
		

> So you just prefer the clear case or that one in perticular?



I love that one the most, I like all those kinds however but the blue is my favorite.


----------



## The Hanged Man (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## 34erd (Aug 22, 2005)

LOL.. I wish I had one of those sleek cases...


----------



## X24 (Aug 23, 2005)

i also like the sunbeam samuri, but i forgot where i got that pic, and i don't have time to look it up, its in one of my threads in this forum section though.


----------



## mgoldb2 (Aug 23, 2005)

My favorite CASE changes every few mounths

At the time I bought my computer 7 mounths ago my favorite and the one I have is
ASPIRE X-Superalien BLUE





If I was to buy a case today I would get a Enermax CS-718


----------



## X24 (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't really like that superalien, its kinda, idk, the black things on the front look weird.


----------



## PhoeniX51 (Aug 24, 2005)

Antec P180 Advanced Super Mid Tower
(It weighs 31 pounds!)






I love the pull-out hard drive housings.





It looks like a freezer or something (which is true because it can hold 4 120mm fans   )


----------



## LlamaTronics (Aug 24, 2005)

I like my case best!  You can see tons of pics here: http://llamatronics.com/caseproject/


----------



## spacedude89 (Aug 24, 2005)

i LOVE my ThermalTake Tsunami Dream, but my next build will probley be in this beast!


----------



## ramairfreak98ss (Aug 25, 2005)

I love the Thermaltake cases as well. awesome, just pricey


----------



## kof2000 (Aug 25, 2005)

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> i LOVE my ThermalTake Tsunami Dream, but my next build will probley be in this beast!




isnt that the xaser armor? thats the one i wanted but it is not worth me getting it ship to me for total 200 dollars.

actually for my next case i dont want one thats have a cover that you open i like those old style without those coverings    i find it quite annoying whenever i want to power up my pc.


----------



## Rip_Uk (Aug 25, 2005)

I like the viper, im realy thinking about getting one.

http://www.xcase.co.uk/acatalog/Viper33.jpg


----------



## yaMI pleHouY (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm kinda partial to my case.


----------



## Lorand (Aug 25, 2005)

eeeek... what a kitsch...


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 26, 2005)

i like my good old powax case..in my sig only cost 26 dollars but plenty of room to work with. Even has 4 lights in the front  looks like a car.


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Aug 26, 2005)

ive yet to find anything more useable than my coolermaster stacker case. there are cases that look better but the flexibility of this case is what i love most about it.

i also put the wheels on the bottom cos its so bloody heavy... the number of times ive nearly had a hernia lol


----------



## Praetor (Aug 26, 2005)

Anything that can be hacked up. So LianLi's and Chenmings.


----------

